# Nutrition Facts of Egg Yolks in Daily Diets



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2011)

by WarriorFX Since prehistoric times, bird eggs have played an important part in the human diet. They are rich in taste, highly nutritious and easy to prepare. The protein found in eggs is more complete than meats and fish. It contains all essential amino acids in ratios that yield a high biological value, needed to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

